# Oral THC test



## gapmaster28 (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok I have a oral drug test in 1 or 2 days and im a little worryed about passing...

Oral drug test are soposed to pick up THC in your saliva for 2-4 days after you have smoked. I smoked monday night and i MIGHT have a drug test wednesday or thursday maybe later... i hope!

Anybody ever taken an oral test? Know any tricks to pass it? I know theres mouth wash you can buy online but there like 30-50$ and i dont have the money or time for those!

Thanks
Gapmaster28


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

look up some ideas on google,


----------



## gapmaster28 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have now im looking for personal experience!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 15, 2006)

never had the swab done... only been piss tested.. can't help you man.. but i tell you what according to my friends the swab shit they put in ur mouth tastes like shit....but i don't honestly know if there is a way to pass that test.. I had one friend who i know was doin all kinds of drugs and of course smokin pot.. and took the swab and passed it... like it didn't show up, but then the person testing her was like.. no, i can't beleive that your clean, then piss tested her and she failed with flying colors.  so.. yeah... all i can say is just keep diggin what you can on the net.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

my po used to thetened me and said she would check my finger nails for resin of marijuana ,like im falling for that ,thanks for telling me so i can wash my hands before .she never did it though ,she just wanted to find out if i really smoked .she just couldnt prove it,though i was going to admit it before a test,hell no


----------



## gapmaster28 (Mar 15, 2006)

kk Thanks. Ill post whether or not i pass it... Im just trying to drink lots of water, have used about every kind of toothpaste and mouth wash in my house and people have told me to use pickel juice and viniger... Guess ill try those and see if i pass...


----------



## Ogof (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck to you on the drug screen.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

yea my freind said the vineger works,im not drinkin that shit,its painful,youll cry drinkin that shit


----------



## dob (Mar 16, 2006)

i smoked om mon norn and got a pop test today..i dont smoke often but on occ...i smoked with a bong...what are my chances?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't Drink Vinegar.... even a shots worth will make you sick as hell.....


----------



## kackarot (Mar 29, 2006)

alright ****! 

i got high last night...like i do everynight before i have to go take a UA for my probation officer.  i thought i was doing the right thing, taking a bunch of niacin and drinking the pectin.....so i go to my PO today and they have this ******* oral test now.  i freaked out.  i haven't failed a UA for over a year and a half.  i'm about to get off probation in 3 more months!!!  so yeah.  i was freaking out about this new test (a test i'd never even heard of) and so i ADMITTED smoking weed!!!! 

and she let it slide (just this once)

she didn't even test me!

but now i'm on a mission to find out everything i can about these new tests.  i see that you guys dont really have much info on their reliability so i'll make it my duty to search the net and find out anything i can about these tests and post them in this thread


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 29, 2006)

kackarot said:
			
		

> alright ****!
> 
> i got high last night...like i do everynight before i have to go take a UA for my probation officer. i thought i was doing the right thing, taking a bunch of niacin and drinking the pectin.....so i go to my PO today and they have this ******* oral test now. i freaked out. i haven't failed a UA for over a year and a half. i'm about to get off probation in 3 more months!!! so yeah. i was freaking out about this new test (a test i'd never even heard of) and so i ADMITTED smoking weed!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn, Talk about some good shit luck. Guess your PO is human.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Mar 29, 2006)

im pretty sure hydrogen peroxide is an oral sterilizer thats what it says on the front


----------



## kackarot (Mar 30, 2006)

skateNsmoke said:
			
		

> im pretty sure hydrogen peroxide is an oral sterilizer thats what it says on the front


 


you are correct my friend although the flaw with this line of thinking is that you are not allowed to eat or drink anything for 10 min before you take the test. anything you could eat or drink wouldn't be able to help you......the only thing i could think of would be to breathe though your mouth and try to keep the inside of your cheeks as dry as possiable and hopefully when they do they swap few cheek cells will be collected

any thoughts?


----------



## gapmaster28 (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I pasted my Oral THC test! Woot.  This is what I found out... LabOne is the leading company for Oral THC test. Its a mouth swab test that where you swab the in side of your check with this nasty ass tasting swab and leave it there for 3mins. So basicly its hard to keep it not wet... However, apperently in the first 24 hours from when you smoked most of the THC that is lingering in your mouth dissolves into your blood. I was checking out some test with test results and after the first 24 hours of taking the test and 24% of the test group did not pass the test, but this was with new smokers. If you are a heavy smoker its best to wait atleast 42 hours before the test. So basicly the longer you wait 1-3days the better your chance of passing are. Before I took  my test I was super paranoid, so I used about everything in my house as mouth wash. I brushed my teetth about 8 times a day drank lots of water, and used mouth wash tons. I next went to all therse crazy things that I have heard can help you pass. So i use Pickle juice, vinager, orange juice, and hydrogen paroxide(which serves as mouth wash also...)


I am not sure how much this helped but I am a pretty heavy smoker and I smoked a bunch 62hours before my test and I passed! Dunno what did it but basicly from what I have researched the longer you wait the better your chance of passing. 


Im really blazed at the moment and Im lovin it : )


----------



## kackarot (Apr 21, 2006)

i'm about to take my oral drug test in 5 days...i quit smoking 2 days ago....everything i've read about the oral thc test indicates that its only effective 2-4 days after smoking....


----------

